# Low coolant light and oil pressure light (simultaneous)



## cfree5119 (Dec 18, 2009)

2003 Audi A6 3.0L Quattro 

Today I was driving in rainy 45 degree weather. I am cruising through a neighborhood, turn around in a culdesack and then both my red coolant level and oil pressure lights went off at the same time. 

Hopped out, my coolant tank was essentially empty and I didn't see an oil leak under the car. Interestingly enough I was about a mile from VW dealership to pick up a friend there and the service department were unwilling to run a diagnostic on it or even look at it after limping it there. So I proceed to the nearest auto parts store (about a mile) to get coolant to fill it up while keeping a close eye on my oil temp and thermostat. The thermostat got to high to drive and my oil temp rose above 250. I put about a liter of water into the coolant reservoir at this point only to find that it nearly immediately drained out from the lower part of the passenger side of the car in a steady stream. Called a tow truck to have it towed. 

Any thoughts? I haven't had a chance to take a serious look to see if there is hose cracked from a cold spell in the weather or what is going on. I am not sure what would make both those lights go off together. Thanks for the help all!


----------

